# First cheese....problem



## jmcrawf1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys. I smoked my first cheese yesterday. A couple of 1 lb blocks of Kraft sharp cheddar and pepperjack. I used a WSM with an AMPS loaded with Amazen cherry pellets. I smoked them for 3 hrs at around 72 degrees.

I tasted them today and it seemed pretty bitter. I thought I could tell a faint tongue numbing feeling as well. Any ideas? I see some guys smoking cheese for 5, 10, 20 hours or more and getting some really good color. Any ideas what I did wrong?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 24, 2015)

you didn't do anything wrong..  you need to let it age for AT LEAST 2 weeks., longer is better... it will have that bitter taste until it ages...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Yup.   Let it rest min. 2 weeks.  I go for a month at least.    I have some over a year old.

In 2 weeks get more smoked and repeat so you never run out


----------



## jmcrawf1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Do you guys vac seal it and age it in the fridge? Can you freeze it or is it even necessary?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 24, 2015)

vac seal (dated) and fridge... As Adam said..   do another batch in a couple of weeks and start a little stock pile..  that way you won't have to wait for weeks to have some ....


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2015)

I vac seal then fridge.   I find freezing changes the texture of the cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I vac seal then fridge. I find freezing changes the texture of the cheese.










   I have some in the fridge from 2yrs ago I smoked, no air=no mold,,,

Let us know in two weeks 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

driedstick said:


> :yeahthat:   I have some in the fridge from 2yrs ago I smoked, no air=no mold,,,
> 
> Let us know in two weeks
> 
> ...



I prefer to wax cheese for long term storage. I have some that is now 3 years old, gets better every time I try it!


----------



## idahopz (Nov 25, 2015)

Although I've never waxed cheese, I am positive that it will be a safe long term storage (aging) solution.  I typically vacuum seal the cheese and let it age for at least a few months before it is mellow enough for most of our guests.  Because I personally like the sharp bitter taste, I eat it straight away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





IMHO, if you are experiencing a bitter flavor, let it rest in the back of your fridge - it will only become better with time.


----------

